# Any disadvantages of using RHD car



## iceblue (Oct 16, 2012)

What would be the biggest downside/danger of using a RHD car in Spain?

Just that I only bought my car brand new couple years ago here in the UK and so was thinking of bringing it with me when I hopefully move over in the summer.


----------



## Nomad_uk (Oct 23, 2012)

Every time you pull out to overtake, you have to make half your RH drive vehicle visible to oncoming traffic before you have a clear view of the road ahead. Also (I believe), you have to take it out of the country every six months. Tough luck on the car you already own - I had the same problem & lost a lot of money leaving it behind.


----------



## iceblue (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah right...that could be dangerouse I guess.....spent 35K on it...what a wast...especially if I don;t like Costa Del sol and move back a year later HAHA!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 

The simple answer is that on the CDS there are many RHD cars. Thy can be made to work for you. 

If you bring your car over and rematriculate it (costs about 500€ plus lights front AND possibly rear) you will not have to pay the import duty (first registration tax) if you do it within 60 days of being on the padron. 

If it is a "good" car and has air conditioning that works - then worth considering IF you are going to keep it for a couple of years. 

Davexf


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought a RHD car here when we moved and had it here for 5/6 years. It never caused me a problem. You learn to adapt. Dont worry about it, if it means a lot to you then bring it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhmm, they're fun in mercadona carparks!! If you're not sure then maybe leave it behind and rent a car over here. In the end, if RHD cars were ok, then they wouldnt bother making LHD ones or vice versa

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nomad_uk said:


> Every time you pull out to overtake, you have to make half your RH drive vehicle visible to oncoming traffic before you have a clear view of the road ahead. Also (I believe), you have to take it out of the country every six months. Tough luck on the car you already own - I had the same problem & lost a lot of money leaving it behind.


you certainly don't have to take it out of the country every 6 months - what you DO have to do is get it changed to Spanish plates (re-matriculate it)

this can sometimes be costly, but not always


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

I've recently taken my RHD car in.

There is NO value in the secondhand car market over here. You have to deal with poorly kept cars and cars that are very overpriced compared to the UK market. If you are a "car" person and know what you're looking at then maybe it would be easier to buy a second hand one here.

If you plan on buying a new car here then sell your car before you move over. However, if you plan on buying a secondhand car here then I would import/matriculate your UK car.

I have had NO problems overtaking as I don't seem to need to here. Cops are very strict on solid white lines so you'll only really get the opportunity on motorways or dual carriage ways so you only need to worry about what is behind you.

When I hit tolls on the motorway I simply reach over and pay out of the passenger window and have had NO problem in doing so. I go through tolls regularly and NEVER had to get out of my car.

Some supermarkets, but by no means all of them, can be more difficult as it means jumping out to get your ticket if you don't have somebody sitting in the passenger seat. I can only think of one supermarket chain (mercadona) where this is relevant. All the others don't have ticket parking (that i can think of). 

So have a quick look at how much your current model would cost to buy in Spain. Then look at how much you would get if you sold your current model in the UK. This should help inform you too.

The other factor for me was that I had owned my car for a few years and I knew it was in good order. It was reliable and I know I'll get another 100,000 miles out of it here. I don't know enough about cars to have bought with any confidence here. 

Danny


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I would bring it with you. The problems of overtaking, car park tickets and so on are relatively minor. 

Plus, it saves you those embarrassing times when you get into the wrong seat of your new LHS car and think "Sh*t, someone's stolen the steering wheel!" and hope nobody notices....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We brought over two LHD and one RHD car....we sold one RHD in Spain and the other, a LHD in the UK. The RHD and the LHD were UK plated.
The reason we sold both cars was that the cost of putting on Spanish plates was prohibitive. Both were 'good' cars too....a new LHD Mercedes CLK cabrio and a RHD BMW M3 cabrio. It just wasn't worth the expense.
As Jimenato says, driving the RHD needn't be a problem. But the BMW required a yearly MOT and it just wasn't worth the hassle and cost to do things properly according to Spanish law.

So...it's not the driving that's the issue, it's the cost.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

There's so much discussion about this and I'm still not sure what the best way is. All I can say is that it seems that it depends on the car and whoever you ask! Some say prices in Spain for cars are not that bad, some say they are extortionate. Some say that transferring your car to Spanish plates is really dear, some say it's not! I have a 6 year old Honda RHD which has always run like a dream, but to change it over would probably cost a fair bit so my thoughts at the moment are to buy a LHD car in the UK and take that over. The matriculation will surely be cheaper, if needing doing at all and as I will be staying there, I shouldn't have to pay the import tax. The cost of doing that should still make it more financially viable than buying second hand in Spain. But then again that also depends on who you ask.

Right now, I'm not really sure what I should do.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

iceblue said:


> What would be the biggest downside/danger of using a RHD car in Spain?


I think you've had some pretty good replies to this already, particularly from Danny&Claire which I think sums up the situation pretty well.

Regarding overtaking, yes it's true your visibility isn't going to be as good as in a LHD, but in a way that isn't such a bad thing - it'll mean you will have to be even more observant in ensuring the road is clear and that you have sufficient time in making the manoeuvre. Overtaking is one of the most dangerous manoeuvres you can undertake in driving and the more observant you are the better.

The other point that's worth mentioning is how well you can or will adapt to changing gear with your right hand. If your car is an automatic, it isn't so much of an issue, but if it's a manual gear change it can take some while to adapt to changing gear with your right. 

If you're happy with you RHD car, in my opinion there wouldn't be a lot of financial difference in selling it in the UK and buying again in Spain, to simply bringing it over and changing to Spanish plates. Either way will probably involve some financial loss, unless of course you're planning on selling an expensive car and buying a cheaper model. If you plan on keeping the same make and model, paying out for Spanish plates seems the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I drive a matriculated RHD car-bought out from the UK. I have no problems with driving it-----pros and cons for visibility and you get used to driving a RHD car on the right in no time.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> Right now, I'm not really sure what I should do.


It's not an easy decision to make by any means. Like many things it just comes down to what your short and long term priorities are and what your budget is.

There's pros and cons for doing it both ways.

If on the one hand your RHD car is in good condition, low mileage, regularly serviced, reliable, something you like and enjoy driving and are generally happy with, you have to consider the costs of driving it down there and getting it switched over to Spanish plates. The advantages are that you're sticking with a known quantity and have a car to drive straight away when you arrive in the country without the added cost and hassle of having to hire one.

On the other hand, if your RHD car is probably due for replacement anyway or you might prefer a newer model and/or driving a LHD car on the right seems a more natural way for you to drive in Spain you might want to consider buying a newer car in Spain. Personally I don't think I'd want to look at cars any older than 3 years, preferably 1-3 years old. That's not to say there aren't good cars older than that, but you're getting into risky territory in my opinion. The advantages of doing it this way are that you get a newer car with all paperwork in place and a LHD. The disadvantages are that it will cost you more and you'll have to hire a car while you look to buy one.

As you say, it's not an easy decision.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

The company I used charged me roughly €1,150 and that included -

- ficha tecnica or EU certificate of conformity which you may already have with your car paperwork thus saving you €120 straight away.

- ITV admin fee (itv = mot) 

- ITV test fee

- road tax

- Trafico admin fee

- new number plates

and.......... headlight conversion which I have to add can only be done within the fee for certain car types.

The guy took my car away and took it back when it was all completed. He was a pleasure to deal with.

Painless experience and from what I have heard from other people who attempted it themselves or by using Gestorias for certain parts of the process I'm glad I didn't try and do it on my own.

I hope this information gives you an idea of what is involved in the process.

For me it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The process itself isn't difficult, just time consuming.

You need to know the homologation code for your particular vehicle (this is readily available for the vast majority of mass produced vehicles).

Once this code in known you can have the special first registration ITV of the imported vehicle. This check is done againt the homolgation code and the ficha técnica is produced.

The Permiso de circulación is then given upon payment of the tax in the town hall in the municipio where the owner resides.

I did this for my motorcycle and used a gestor only for the paperwork. The inspections and modifications required I did myself.

Personally I would feel very uncomfortable about driving an RHD car in Spain, but I'm aware that many people do so.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I would definitely bring your car into Spain. The used car market here is full of over priced and under serviced / maintained rubbish :yield:.
When I imported a RHD to Norway many years ago, I adapted very quickly and never had any problems. I think I fluffed a couple of gearchanges to begin with & that was about it.
One thing, some cars (eg BMW E39) have a lever at the back of the headlight, which you move depending on whether LHD or RHD. You could do a google on it for your model.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You could buy a LHD vehicle from a reputable dealer in the UK. We bought our LandRover from an established reputable dealer and it was already on Spanish plates, direct from the legendary one careful lady owner who had driven it from Mallorca.
The dealer gave us all of the previous owner's documentation so transferring it into my name, after checking for multas, was smooth and without complication.
I can't remember how much it cost - I used a gestor as I was new to Spain - but around 160 euros springs to mind.
The company we used will even deliver the vehicle to you in Spain. Our LR was delivered to us in Prague for a fee much less than the cost of flying to the UK and driving over, not to mention the time and inconvenience saved.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

In Marbella there is a British chap (Robertson Cars) who only buys and sells Spanish LHD cars which have been owned by ex pats. He will not touch Spanish owned cars due to previously mentioned reasons. I nearly bought a small Jag from him a while back but could not get my car sold at the time.
He usually has a smallish but very varied stock of vehicles - maybe there are other similar types around in other parts of Spain?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Danny and Claire give very good advice. Personally I prefer driving RHD over here and have no issues at all. Overtaking is made safer by repositioning your left had side mirror so you have less of a blind spot. I tend to be aware of what is behind me especially on motorways. The car we drive was bought in UK and matriculated here with no problems at all, except it can take time for all the paperwork. If you really like your car then bring it over. You can drive it legally for a while and then see if it works for you. If not take it back to UK and sell it (don't try to sell it here because you won't get close to it's second had value). In the end, of course, it is a personal issue an one for you to decide but as you will have seen in this thread there are enough folk who think it is fine to drive RHD cars and others who don't....


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I have read this thread with interest and decided to buy a RHD car in the UK to take over. All things being equal, the RHD scenario isn't a problem for me as I've done it before in Spain and it wasn't an issue. The car we have got was a nice car at a decent price and assuming it's mechanically sound, will do us for a good few years. So all things considered we decided to take the matriculation "Hit" in return for knowing that we had a decent car for touring. However, with regard to putting it on Spanish plates down the line I would like to know a few things.

1. What modifications will need doing to the car? The car has switchable headlights which will be switched before I go so they will point the right way. There are two rear fog lights so no issue there, there is a dial speedometer only in MPH but there is also a digital KMH reading too. What other modifications might I need and can I get them done in the UK to avoid potentially large fees in Spain?

2. Will I need a COC seeing as the car is produced and sold in the EU?

3. It has just been MOT'd and I put 6 months tax on, so we're legal for 6 months. So would do the matriculation as and when we need to.

4. Will I have to pay import tax if the vehicle is my own property and I've owned it for six months?

Anything else I should know?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> I have read this thread with interest and decided to buy a RHD car in the UK to take over. All things being equal, the RHD scenario isn't a problem for me as I've done it before in Spain and it wasn't an issue. The car we have got was a nice car at a decent price and assuming it's mechanically sound, will do us for a good few years. So all things considered we decided to take the matriculation "Hit" in return for knowing that we had a decent car for touring. However, with regard to putting it on Spanish plates down the line I would like to know a few things.
> 
> 1. What modifications will need doing to the car? The car has switchable headlights which will be switched before I go so they will point the right way. There are two rear fog lights so no issue there, there is a dial speedometer only in MPH but there is also a digital KMH reading too. What other modifications might I need and can I get them done in the UK to avoid potentially large fees in Spain?
> 
> ...


Extra point to note - have you 2 reversing lights? Strictly speaking you will either need two or swap the single to the other side. Having said that, some ITV centres don't care.

Other comments above in line.

We did this but did not know about the deadline so had to pay the tax.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for that. Yes 2 reversing lights.

Regarding insurance, yes I have paid an additional premium and I have 180 days rather than the 30 that a lot of firms limit you to. Also taken out the breakdown cover which covers a similar time. 

I've only just bought the car but obviously intend keeping it as my own possession. Does this make a difference? I have bought a house and will register on the Padron, but perhaps the timing of these might have to be arranged to fit in with the car scenario?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Thanks for that. Yes 2 reversing lights.
> 
> Regarding insurance, yes I have paid an additional premium and I have 180 days rather than the 30 that a lot of firms limit you to. Also taken out the breakdown cover which covers a similar time.
> 
> I've only just bought the car but obviously intend keeping it as my own possession. Does this make a difference? I have bought a house and will register on the Padron, but perhaps the timing of these might have to be arranged to fit in with the car scenario?


Just to make it clear to others, only one reversing light is required. Even many Spanish reg vehicles have only one

It is counted as a personal possession if you have owned it for more than 6 months and then you matriculate it in the prescribed time in Spain ... then you avoid the import registration fee (formally known as import tax, but they are not allowed to say that!)

Im confused. with your 180 day UK insurance, that means you will then have a Spanish reg car with Uk insurance?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Just to make it clear to others, only one reversing light is required. Even many Spanish reg vehicles have only one
> 
> It is counted as a personal possession if you have owned it for more than 6 months and then you matriculate it in the prescribed time in Spain ... then you avoid the import registration fee (formally known as import tax, but they are not allowed to say that!)
> 
> Im confused. with your 180 day UK insurance, that means you will then have a Spanish reg car with Uk insurance?


Just to clarify the last two paras (and thanks ever so much for your help!)

I have only just bought it, but if I have it for 5 months in Spain, I will have then had it for 6 months. If I then do the switchover in that last month (thereby having owned it for 6 months), does that avoid the tax and does being on the padron and when you go on it affect anything?

And with regard to the 180 days, what I mean is that the car is insured for 12 months with the UK insurance company, but you can travel abroad for 180 days. Within that time I will be re registering in Spain, but will obviously then cancel the UK insurance and insure in Spain.

Does all that make sense?!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Just to clarify the last two paras (and thanks ever so much for your help!)
> 
> I have only just bought it, but if I have it for 5 months in Spain, I will have then had it for 6 months. If I then do the switchover in that last month (thereby having owned it for 6 months), does that avoid the tax and does being on the padron and when you go on it affect anyt


As long as you have owned it for 6 months at the time you start matriculation then it will be classed as your possession, but you obviously have some timing to work out there, as you have to start the matriculation within 3 months of taking up residencia (registering on the foreigners list)

If you put your mind to it though I am sure you can be constructive


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Firstly unless you have four headlights (two main beam and two dipped beam) then the Spanish ITV will not accept the headlights. You need to look at the light that hits the road. there is no such thing as switchable as far as the ITV is concerned. 

The reversing light and the high intensity rear lights - if there is only one of each, then they need to be on the correct side; that is the reversing light is on the kerb side, the high intensity rear light (rear fog lights) must be nearest the middle of the road. 

The date of your start to live in Spain is now accepted as the date on the padron; in previous times you needed a "Baja de residencia" from the consulate. This is now not needed. To not pay the first registration tax you need to complete the form 06 at the hacienda within 60 days of the date on the padron, having owned the car for a minimum of six months. 

Davexf


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly unless you have four headlights (two main beam and two dipped beam) then the Spanish ITV will not accept the headlights. You need to look at the light that hits the road. there is no such thing as switchable as far as the ITV is concerned.
> 
> ...



Why do Mercedes have switchable headlights from rhd to lhd ? Why are Peugeots & Kias ,along with many others adjustable ?
I'm afraid someone has been leading you up the garden path as the light pattern is no longer on the lenses these days but is controlled by the rear reflector. These are adjustable. 
If you are still uncertain then go in a Bosch,Magnetti,Marelli shop & look in the 'Replacement headlight ' section of the catalogues. Many vehicles have only one type of headlight listed regardless of whether rhd or lhd.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly unless you have four headlights (two main beam and two dipped beam) then the Spanish ITV will not accept the headlights. You need to look at the light that hits the road. there is no such thing as switchable as far as the ITV is concerned.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. As I understand it, the lights will point in the right direction once an adjustment is made inside the lights so presumably whether they are "Switchable" or not, if they are done prior to going to Spain (driving in the light in the UK so won't matter) and are therefore pointing in the right direction in Spain, would this not then conform to the regulations?

I'm obliged for your info re registration tax. In this scenario, does it mean I'm scuppered re having only just got the car? Or would a backdated sales invoice do the trick, with me having been lax in re registering it?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Thanks for that. As I understand it, the lights will point in the right direction once an adjustment is made inside the lights so presumably whether they are "Switchable" or not, if they are done prior to going to Spain (driving in the light in the UK so won't matter) and are therefore pointing in the right direction in Spain, would this not then conform to the regulations?
> 
> I'm obliged for your info re registration tax. In this scenario, does it mean I'm scuppered re having only just got the car? Or would a backdated sales invoice do the trick, with me having been lax in re registering it?



As I said, be contructive
My car was in Spain for 6 years with the original UK headlamps on it, no problem.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Having rematriculated over 200 cars, Only one so far has not had to have the headlights changed. Many have been switchable but have failed the ITV test. 

The date on the V5C will give the length of time you have owned the car. 

Davexf


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Having rematriculated over 200 cars, Only one so far has not had to have the headlights changed. Many have been switchable but have failed the ITV test.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave. What make was it ?

The V5 will give the length of time it's been registered to you, but as the insurance companies say, and as the document itself says, the registered keeper is not necessarily the owner...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I can only remember the car had four individual headlights. If you have a receipt for the car, and can persuade the Hacienda you bought it on the date on the receipt, then you may "Get away with it". 

Davexf


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Having rematriculated over 200 cars, Only one so far has not had to have the headlights changed. Many have been switchable but have failed the ITV test.
> 
> Davexf



Im not disputing what you say Davexf, all I am telling you is what happened when I didnt change my headlamps


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly unless you have four headlights (two main beam and two dipped beam) then the Spanish ITV will not accept the headlights. You need to look at the light that hits the road. there is no such thing as switchable as far as the ITV is concerned.
> 
> ...


Just going back to this Dave, what is the "Date of your start to live in Spain"? Presumably I can be in Spain on holiday before deciding to live there? Or is it the day the ferry lands in Santander/Bilbao? Is there a definitive rule on this?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& we have only ever had to change headlights on one ! A Nissan terrano 1997.

How can you change headlights on a Peugeot when their is only one type of headlight manufactured ? You are just taking out One & replacing with the same. 

How do you buy a LHD headlight when the dealer spends the best part of an hour explaining that there is only one type of headlight irrespective of where the steering wheel is? Even getting new lights out of boxes to prove it.

How do you replace a lhd/rhd switchable headlight on a mercedes when the replacement is identical to what is being taken out , part numbers everything ?

On rhd the headlights when dipped, the beam goes down & to the left. On spanish vehicles they go straight down . There is no dipping to the right. Straight up main beam , straight down dipped. 
Why do you think they all drive around in the campo with there fog lights on ? So they can see the edge of the road, because the lights don't dip to the right.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Just going back to this Dave, what is the "Date of your start to live in Spain"? Presumably I can be in Spain on holiday before deciding to live there? Or is it the day the ferry lands in Santander/Bilbao? Is there a definitive rule on this?


Hi

As I said, the authorities now will accept the date you started living in Spain as the date from the padron which therefore has leeway. 

On the question of lights - I have seen too many fail the ITV headlamp test. 

Davexf


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> As I said, the authorities now will accept the date you started living in Spain as the date from the padron which therefore has leeway.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was the point though. At what point do you start "Living" in Spain as opposed to perhaps being on holiday? Is it when you first arrive, or when you decide you want to stay? Is it prescribed time?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Yeah that was the point though. At what point do you start "Living" in Spain as opposed to perhaps being on holiday? Is it when you first arrive, or when you decide you want to stay? Is it prescribed time?


 90 days is the official time in which you need to become a resident.

As for the car issue, having watched a friend bringing over a LHD car from the UK and seeing the stress, cost and time it took - it wasnt worth it, in my opinon and hers probably lol!!!! But see how it goes

Jo xxx


----------



## onlytone (May 31, 2012)

Problems driving a RHD car in Spain are so minor, not worth mentioning unless you are a driver that wants to get everywhere before anyone else.
I brought over from the UK a much loved old Volvo (cost around 600 pounds) and transferred to Spanish plates at around 600 euros. Every year ITV (mot) no problems.

Sure will find many supermarkets that do not require ticket payments - depends where you settle


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> 90 days is the official time in which you need to become a resident.
> 
> As for the car issue, having watched a friend bringing over a LHD car from the UK and seeing the stress, cost and time it took - it wasnt worth it, in my opinon and hers probably lol!!!! But see how it goes
> 
> Jo xxx


This is true .... but we have neighbours who have been here for 10 years and are still not residents ... and they dont care! 
(Not English)


----------



## dolphcot (Dec 2, 2012)

*a complex problem*

i have been reading all the posts here and on other similar threads with much interest. it is not an easy decision to make as it seems there are no firm guidelines on what to do.
i have been driving my RHD VW camper van in Spain for the past two years, returning each year to the UK for about two months to do the MOT amongst other things.
I am now in the UK again and thinking that now is a good time to sell this van and go over to LHD. As I was insured in the UK my Spanish partner has never been able to drive the van, there have been four incidents where the van was damaged and I am sure this was because the UK plates attracted attention, and also I only recently realised that I should not be driving there on UK plates for so long.

So my questions here to all you experienced people are:-
1. If we buy a LHD in the UK and drive it back in two weeks, will we have to pay import tax? How do we this? I imagine the answer is yes as I wont have owned it for 6 months and also I have been on the padron for three years now.

2. How soon will I be able to register the vehicle on Spanish plates?

3. Someone on this thread mentioned a reputable LHD dealer in the UK. Can anyone recommend a company? If we buy a Spanish car then I want to be sure it is legal and free of debt.

After driving a RHD for years in Spain and France I don't have problems with the driving if you are a safe driver anyway but the other issues are a real hassle and I think a LHD is preferable.

Thanks

Kate


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dolphcot said:


> i have been reading all the posts here and on other similar threads with much interest. it is not an easy decision to make as it seems there are no firm guidelines on what to do.
> i have been driving my RHD VW camper van in Spain for the past two years, returning each year to the UK for about two months to do the MOT amongst other things.
> I am now in the UK again and thinking that now is a good time to sell this van and go over to LHD. As I was insured in the UK my Spanish partner has never been able to drive the van, there have been four incidents where the van was damaged and I am sure this was because the UK plates attracted attention, and also I only recently realised that I should not be driving there on UK plates for so long.
> 
> ...



Ever though of considering the local economy and buying it in Spain? The administrative problems will be negligible and you'll have somebody to go back to if anything goes wrong!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 

Importing a caravan or motorhome can be fraught with problems; the ITV test can cost up to 1,800 euros and there are only two places in Spain that can do it. One in Barcelona and the other in Madrid. 

Not for the faint hearted

Davexf


----------



## dolphcot (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for your reply. i actually live near Barcelona so that is not a problem for me but are there lots of other difficulties? Even the price is not too bad considering the other option of selling now and buying a LHD to get us back home. We need to get two people and one dog back over there in a couple of weeks. 

Kate


----------



## al_bryant (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm new to the forum but can speak from a bit of experience on this one.

We relocated to Barcelona in the Summer last year (only ended up staying for 6 months for various reasons).

We were planning to take our RHD car with us but were advised against it by various people because of the overtaking issue and the cost of the transfer process (in the 1000s). 

Luckily our English landlords in Spain were offloading their car so we purchased that but it was a heap of junk and was extremely overpriced. My boss and his wife brought their car with them from the UK and found it fine when driving so I wish I had just kept our UK car in the end.

It certainly would have made it easier when we came back after 6 months as we wouldn't have gone through the transfer process in Spain yet!

Al


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Importing a caravan or motorhome can be fraught with problems; the ITV test can cost up to 1,800 euros and there are only two places in Spain that can do it. One in Barcelona and the other in Madrid.
> 
> ...


Hi I am importing my caravan now, all the ITV centres I have visited have told me they can do it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

al_bryant said:


> It certainly would have made it easier when we came back after 6 months as we wouldn't have gone through the transfer process in Spain yet!
> 
> Al


But you should have done! Maximum 6 months (90 days to get your residencia, then you have another 90 days to re-register the vehicle) otherwise you are using an illegal vehicle which can be impounded and destroyed!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why not turn the thread on its head and ask "Any advantages of using a RHD car?" as far as I can see, absolutely none.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Why not turn the thread on its head and ask "Any advantages of using a RHD car?" as far as I can see, absolutely none.


The obvious benefit is that you will be driving a vehicle for which you know the history.

In our case, my wife still has her Peugeot which we bought from new in UK - we know the service history etc. and are happy with it. If we had bought a second hand car here, then it would have been a lottery (to some degree).


----------



## nogard (Jan 16, 2012)

When one matriculates a car, be it RHD or LDH, RHD in my case. Does one pay a higher road tax, than one would on the same make/model originating, i.e. purchased in Spain? They do so in Portugal!
Thanks.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Their was a firm on the CDS, Auto something or other, that specialised in putting together folk with nice cars eg; you would swap a quality lhd for your quality rhd with someone wanting to return to live in the UK.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

andmac said:


> Hi I am importing my caravan now, all the ITV centres I have visited have told me they can do it.


Hi

Please come back and keep us informed - I admit my knowledge is three or four years old - but I heard from someone just last year that they had been told there were only two places it could be ITV'd 

Davexf


----------



## dolphcot (Dec 2, 2012)

haas anyone here any recommendations of LHD dealers in the UK? I read somewhere that they can vary a lot. We need a quick buy but are looking for something either Spanish or UK plated. Thanks


----------



## dolphcot (Dec 2, 2012)

crookesey said:


> Their was a firm on the CDS, Auto something or other, that specialised in putting together folk with nice cars eg; you would swap a quality lhd for your quality rhd with someone wanting to return to live in the UK.


What is the CDS please?

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dolphcot said:


> What is the CDS please?
> 
> Thanks


Costa del Sol


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Please come back and keep us informed - I admit my knowledge is three or four years old - but I heard from someone just last year that they had been told there were only two places it could be ITV'd
> 
> Davexf


Hi, the ITV people have told me that you need a "ficha tecnica" which can be bought for about 200 euros (UK caravans tend not to have these). 

Next is to go to "traffico" to begin the importation process. Then ITV. Will keep you updated.

I have been to 4 testing stations to ask, the reason is we moved house (about 150km). Left the caravan at the first house, with a friend. He died and we could not get access to the caravan for about 20 months. Now we have it here, so have asked the testing stations around Valencia. As long as you have the correct documentation in Spanish, there should be no issue.


----------



## dolphcot (Dec 2, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Ever though of considering the local economy and buying it in Spain? The administrative problems will be negligible and you'll have somebody to go back to if anything goes wrong!


yes of course and we hope to buy another camper once we are back in catalunya. but our present problem is how to get back over there and leave behind the british van we came over in. now solved btw as we bought a lhd seat in the uk a few days ago


----------

